# Shot a Glock 42



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Went to the range with a box .380 and rented a glock 42 to shoot. It was my first time shooting a handgun and Id say that it was a fairly nice gun to shoot. Only had one problem and it was most likely caused by my friend limp-wristing the gun. it didnt extract the first cartridge and fed a second one behind it. I solved it by removing the mag and letting the 2nd round drop out, and manually extracting the first spent cartridge. I got used to It pretty quickly for a gun I had never touched before, besides having a problem getting used to the trigger safety. 
Shooting range video 1: [ame]http://youtu.be/YV3ZWaiuPlw[/ame]


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I own one and love it.Shots great and holds a pattern pretty good.Very nice carry gun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I love mine too, it does shoot nice. I seem to be carring it more than my G23 now simply because it fits so nice in my pocket. Can't wait until the 9mm version becomes available.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gotta love that 23 40 cal. Mine shoots well


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 23 and 19 and after buying/shooting the 42 I seem to carry it more also.Fits in the pocket great but I bought a IWB holster for it and never know its there.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a 21 in 45 cal and I like the way it shoots, except I shoot slightly to the left, because I pull instead of squeeze. I don't shoot pistols much, I'm a shotgun guy.

Glad you enjoyed your time.


----------

